# Laying Low



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey this is my fat female. She is active in the mornings but later in the afternoon she sits like this ( head a little too low for my liking). She also sets herself up for bed earlier than the other two. Am I just paranoid?? Here's a pic


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I have heard that if a tank is too hot frogs will hang their heads low.

How are your temps?

Later,
Brad


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Keeping their head low can be an indicator of a number of things, but since this seems to be dependant on when it is during the day, I'd look at your temps like the above poster said.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

something else to consider with the temperature...is where in the tank is she sitting in the afternoon. If temps are an issue, I would think she would look for the coolest place in the tank. 

Just a thought.

Melis


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

she might be taking an afternoon ziesta. :wink:


----------

